# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Lichttherapie helpt tegen winterdip

## FRANCOIS580

*Je voelt je constant moe, hebt in niks zin en alles is je duidelijk te veel. Je ziet er tegen op 's morgens uit je bed te komen en mijdt zoveel mogelijk alle sociaal contact. Je kan daarentegen wél op alle uren van zowel dag als nacht eten, hoe zoeter en vettiger, en hoe prettiger. Herken je deze symptomen, dan is de kans op een najaars - of winterdepressie erg groot. Wat is dat een winterdepressie en wat zijn de oorzaken ervan? Kun je zélf iets doen om zo'n vervelende winterdip te voorkomen? En als je er uiteindelijk toch het slachtoffer van werd, hoe ziet er dan de behandeling uit?*

*(Francois580)*

De dagen worden grijzer, mistig en veel korter. De nachten daarentegen langer en kouder. Ieder jaar steekt in deze periode van het jaar de winterdepressie weer de kop op. Voor diegenen die met zo'n winterdepressie worden geconfronteerd een bijzonder vervelende periode, die verder wordt gekenmerkt door een plotse en onverklaarbare gewichtstoename en een gebrek aan activiteit en initiatief. Iedereen kan het slachtoffer worden van een winterdepressie, maar de vrouwen zijn hier duidelijk in de meerderheid.


*Gebrek aan daglicht* 


Een winterdepressie is in de eerste plaats het gevolg van een gebrek aan licht. We hebben dit daglicht broodnodig voor de aanmaak van cortisol, een hormoon dat je beschermt tegen stress en je verder wakker, aandachtig en actief houdt. Niet iedereen heeft behoefte aan evenveel licht, dat verschilt van persoon tot persoon. Daar is onze biologische klok verantwoordelijk voor. Je biologische klok maakt je duidelijk wanneer het bedtijd is of tijd om weer op te staan. In de herfst en in de winter daalt de hoeveelheid daglicht. Daardoor kan je biologische klok ontregeld geraken.
Een gebrek aan daglicht verstoort het melatominegehalte in je lichaam, en dat ligt op zijn beurt dan weer aan de basis van een sterke daling van het gelukshormoon serotonine.../...


*Lees verder:http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com*

----------


## dotito

Ik heb dat ooit eens gehad een tekort aan vitamine D toen heeft de dokter mij tabletten voorgeschreven omdat tekort aan te vullen. Voelde mij toen ook heel heel moe en futloos. Dat was toen ook in een periode toen ik geopereerd was aan mijn tenen en toen ik een tijd niet buiten kon. Dus ik geloof best dat het daglicht zeer belangrijk is.


Weet er iemand of zo'n speciale lamp voor thuis duur is en als dat helpt. Heeft er iemand soms ervaring mee?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Ken heel wat mensen die zo'n lamp voor thuistherapie gebruiken? en allen voelen er zich stukken beter mee. Dergelijke lampen voor lichttherapie zijn in de betere electrohandel verkrijgbaar. Een degelijke lamp heb je voor 90 euro (Philips), maar er zijn ook goedkopere uitvoeringen (50 euro). Bezuinig zeker niet op kwaliteit. Ga zeker niet voor de goedkoopste exemplaren. Goedkopere toestellen kunnen schadelijk zijn voor je ogen. Méér info? Vuur maar af die vragen!

Veel succes met je lichttherapie!

Groetjes,

Francois580

----------


## sietske763

mijn zonnebank heeft nieuwe lampen en volgens de ""zonnebank specialist"" die ze erin heeft gezet zit er nu anti depressie licht bj in....
ze waren duurder dan mijn vorige lampen en je wordt er ook bruin van...
is dit een verkoop praatje of zou het echt kunnen....niet depri en bruin tegelijk??

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Ik informeer je hierover zo vlug mogelijk Sietske!

----------

